# Edit date



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Someone raised a thread here while back about having a last edit date on a thread.... whoever it was, I'd just like to say that Yabba ver 1.2 has this as std functionality.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

And so does all versions of YaBB.
Jae decided to never enable this function. dunno why - his decision really.

If you're using 1.2, I strongly suggest that you move to 1.3.1 - loads of security fixes


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Shash, you listening to this mate ;D

Cheers Kev.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Where are you on the migration to 1.3, Kev?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I raised it - for threads like 2003 Events that are frequently updated. Updating the title has the same effect though.

Putting in the time/date of a mod just makes it obviuos that you spelt stuff wrong first time you posted!

L


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Where are you on the migration to 1.3, Kev?


I'm currently in the middle of packing the house to move next Friday  as much as I would love to be producing SP1.3.1 for this site, unfortunatly the removal men (and the new owners) will be here, packed or not 

There's also several mods that we use on this site that have not yet been released in SP1.3.1 format yet. Although it would be possible just to do the mods that are released, it would appear from a users point of view that functionality would have gone missing.

I have every intention of doing SP1.3.1, it gives speed and security improvements over SP1.1 (what the site is currently running). I never went to SP1.2 as it was released with too many bugs :-/


----------

